# Tiagra ST-4500 Name Plates



## loz (8 Jul 2011)

Hi, am looking for the left and right hand name plate for Tiagra STIs. They don't have to be perfect condition, but preferably cheaper than the £20 the shops online are quoting!

cheers
loz


----------

